# Prewar Schwinn Cycle Truck



## jkent (Sep 22, 2017)

What's your thoughts?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Get a tetanus shot and go to work! V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 22, 2017)

Good start. Dropstand,seat post,seat,guard. Shouldn't be too hard.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## REC (Sep 22, 2017)

That is gonna be a project! Enjoy!

REC


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 22, 2017)

I like it! Put a tow- hitch on the rear..


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 22, 2017)

Put it in a box and ship it to me..


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice project ! It will take some money to put it in shape but worth it. Carefully straighten out the basket.Those are worth a good piece of change.


----------



## Awhipple (Sep 22, 2017)

I know i want it!


----------



## OhioJones (Oct 4, 2017)

Looks like this poor thing was left inside a car wash for the last half uhhh century. Good grief. I hope that you picked this up. All depending on price, the basket alone would make this thing worth a few shiny new quarters. You've got plenty to work with there, too. 

Is it me or is that front fender on backwards? lol  If those are the og fenders, there's another huge chunk of change saved if you go forth with working on it. I've seen the fenders for prewar go for a pretty penny. Not just on here but also on Fleabay. 

Whatever you do, Good Luck! And if you need any sort of information, hit up REC. bwahahha. He is by far the best brain to pick when it comes to CT's. Although, I did hear that recently a hurricane lifted up his 508 sheds full of CT's and sent them over to Kansas. Who knows...


----------

